
How Evolution Designed Your Fear - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/53/monsters/how-evolution-designed-your-fear
======
11thEarlOfMar
Quibble: 'intraspecific violence'

Thinking ' _intraspecies_ violence': '... danger from ...hostile members of
their own species;'

